
Atlassian bought Trello. Because Trello was on trajectory to kill Atlassian - hankewi
https://disruptnext.com/how-to-build-the-next-trello-and-sell-it-for-425-million-or-more-589045c9bd64
======
fil_a_del_fee_a
I love Trello and hope it never changes it's focus on the basics. I use it for
simple things like grocery lists, and complex things like keeping track of
home renovations. K.I.S.S.!!

~~~
hankewi
Totally agree!

